# File Name strangeness from Lightroom mobile and iPhone



## broden01 (Jun 27, 2016)

This evening I took some golden hour shots with my iPhone SE. I had Lightroom Mobile on the phone so I imported from the camera roll to LR Mobile.

Later my home PC Lightroom CC imported the photos by wifi into the preferences folder on my hard disk.

I connected the iPhone with the lightening cable and did an import of the same files into another directory.

The files imported by cable from the phone had normal names. example IMG_0343.JPG The files imported from LR Mobile were named as follows. 0C83F63B-4BB2-4BFB-B740-D5CF56F85F8B.JPG

That is the same image.

There is really no issue, I did not edit the images in LR Mobile so it is a simple matter to get rid of the duplicates, but it could be a Gotch'ya for some folks.

Thanks

Dennis


----------

